# Giant sinkhole caused by abandoned, century-old railroad tunnel



## CHamilton (Jul 13, 2012)

Giant sinkhole caused by abandoned, century-old railroad tunnel



> A giant sinkhole that caused part of a highway near the top of a Colorado mountain pass to be shut down earlier this week was caused by thawing soil in an abandoned, century-old railroad tunnel, engineers there said.
> 
> The Colorado Department of Transportation was forced to close part of U.S. 24 between Red Cliff and Leadville after the 100-foot-deep, 20-foot-wide sinkhole was discovered near the top of Tennessee Pass.


----------

